# I Think This is a Deal? Klon KTR - $1050 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Saw one posted for $2k last week. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## m7flat5 (Nov 4, 2014)

I always wonder, "If it really is the best sounding overdrive that you ever owned, why are you selling it?" Especially since some people have a whole drawer full of overdrive and distortion pedals... Yes, of course I am one of them! Aren't you?


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm one of those offended by the ridiculous hype. All for a hard-to-get Russian Germanium diode that has acquired magical status. Unless you turn the drive up past '5' that diode is not even adding to the tone. Save $700 and buy a good clone.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

diyfabtone said:


> I'm one of those offended by the ridiculous hype. All for a hard-to-get Russian Germanium diode that has acquired magical status. Unless you turn the drive up past '5' that diode is not even adding to the tone. Save $700 and buy a good clone.


Depending on who you ask. A good clone is $500.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

Okay Player said:


> Depending on who you ask. A good clone is $500.


i see mixed reviews about the rocket archer but for whatever it does, I have to admit, it absolutely is stunning for just under $300


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

info_please73 said:


> i see mixed reviews about the rocket archer but for whatever it does, I have to admit, it absolutely is stunning for just under $300


Funny story about that. I had a Tumnus and thought "I wonder if the Archer is that much better/closer. Wait a minute if I use that money I'm about to on the Archer and sell the Tumnus I can get a KTR." 

I regret nothing.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

info_please73 said:


> i see mixed reviews about the rocket archer but for whatever it does, I have to admit, it absolutely is stunning for just under $300


They’re pretty good. Until you buy a PS attenuator for a Marshall amp. I’ll sell you a Rocket Archer Ikon for $200 if you want to see what the hype is about


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

$60 cad gets you a kit from the UK Eight Two Zero Drive (pedalparts.co.uk). I'm sure there are lots of other kits out there too. I get the desire to have something authentic but if you want the tone features of a Centaur without the $$$ there are lots of options.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> Funny story about that. I had a Tumnus and thought "I wonder if the Archer is that much better/closer. Wait a minute if I use that money I'm about to on the Archer and sell the Tumnus I can get a KTR."
> 
> I regret nothing.


So wait...

Did you spend the money on the KTR and do t regret it or did you stick with the Archer and have no regrets?


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

Price for the originals including the KTR are likely to go up ... as an investment and tone quest maybe not so bad?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Actually, just checked and this IS the guy that was asking $2000 a few days ago.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

diyfabtone said:


> I'm one of those offended by the ridiculous hype. All for a hard-to-get Russian Germanium diode that has acquired magical status. Unless you turn the drive up past '5' that diode is not even adding to the tone. Save $700 and buy a good clone.


Especially when you can purchase a 10-pack for $5.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

diyfabtone said:


> Save $700 and buy a good clone.


Or build one for a fraction of what a clone cost you, their are lots of options in the DIY world. I made mine including 3 other pedals for $300.00 in parts, one of the pedals I paid $40 for two parts so that brings the overall cost up.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe I’ll save up a few extra dollars and get this one...


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> So wait...
> 
> Did you spend the money on the KTR and do t regret it or did you stick with the Archer and have no regrets?


Bought the KTR. To be clear, at early 2021 prices not at 2022 prices.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have a ktr I have a Centura I’ve had probably 6-7 othe klones. They’ve all been good 🤷‍♂️


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> Maybe I’ll save up a few extra dollars and get this one...


Someone may actually buy it because they believe in magic! The best part is the 'magic battery clip' ... LMAO


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> Bought the KTR. To be clear, at early 2021 prices not at 2022 prices.


BTW, how was the Tumnus? There’s a used one locally that I’m considering.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> BTW, how was the Tumnus? There’s a used one locally that I’m considering.


I liked mine. It wasn't as good across the range as the KTR, but I was able to dial in the sound I like which to me is the most important part. In a turn of events I ended up buying a Tumnus Deluxe. With the KTR going up in value the way it did and having a toddler I became uncomfortable with having a pedal that expensive laying on the floor.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

"Magical diodes..." lol...

I bought a KTR a couple of years ago.

I'm going to tell my wife that I have magical diodes. 
I'll let you know what she says.
I'm pretty sure I already know...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Like magic beans


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I've had a silver OG klon, and two Centuras..same magic IMO

you can't beat the centura(or klone of your choice)


----------



## m7flat5 (Nov 4, 2014)

I really like my VFE Merman. VFE pedals are great in that the adjustability goes further than the originals.
From the old VFE site: "The original circuit uses three signal paths to achieve its unique, yet transparent tone. The MERMAN gives you control over the mix of these three pathways in the DRIVE, WARM, and BOTTOM controls. The COMP control fine tunes the compression in the drive section, giving you control over the precise amount of harmonics and dynamics of the germanium clipping diodes."





VFE Pedals | Boutique & Custom Effects | Merman overdrive pedal


The MERMAN VFE-ifies the original Klon overdrive circuit (and yes, we just used VFE as a verb). The original circuit uses three signal paths to achieve its unique, yet transparent tone. The MERMAN gives you control over the mix of these 3 pathways in the DRIVE, WARM, and BOTTOM controls. The...



vofe.design




I have a crazy graphics version, shown below, but I have also included a shot of the more conventional look.


----------



## m7flat5 (Nov 4, 2014)

SteveS said:


> "Magical diodes..." lol...
> 
> I bought a KTR a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


Oh, make no mistake, the diodes ARE magical: they make your money disappear.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

The comparison of Klones aside, the fact that this one is date stamped may mean it was from the first batch. Apparently, only the first 1,500 had serial numbers. The listing has been removed so I cannot see the photos but the serial number is just under the ribbon. Doesn’t make it magic but it will increase in value.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Someone is selling it here for $700. No takers?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

m7flat5 said:


> I really like my VFE Merman. VFE pedals are great in that the adjustability goes further than the originals.
> From the old VFE site: "The original circuit uses three signal paths to achieve its unique, yet transparent tone. The MERMAN gives you control over the mix of these three pathways in the DRIVE, WARM, and BOTTOM controls. The COMP control fine tunes the compression in the drive section, giving you control over the precise amount of harmonics and dynamics of the germanium clipping diodes."
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard this is good, but mini pots?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> I've heard this is good, but mini pots?


Yes, because we all know that electrons need "room to move". Lol

And I'm just kidding BTW. I have no clue when it comes to pedal building.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Chito said:


> Someone is selling it here for $700. No takers?


I'm surprised it's still there, tbh. That's the price of 2 good Klones, and then you've got the real deal.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yes, because we all know that electrons need "room to move". Lol
> 
> And I'm just kidding BTW. I have no clue when it comes to pedal building.


They work as they're supposed to. As a user I don't like them. Mini toggles and mini enclosures also fall into this category for me.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’d pay $7 for that pedal to use as an enclosure to build another pedal.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Okay Player said:


> I'm surprised it's still there, tbh. That's the price of 2 good Klones, and then you've got the real deal.


Looks like it's gone @Chito


----------



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

Wild. The KTR is my least favourite klone and by quite a large margin.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Those are very expensive Archer Ikons.


----------

